# 2018 burton ak



## runerasmussen (Sep 4, 2016)

Anyone have pictures of next years (2018) AK jackets and all the colorways? Can't find the 2018 burton softgoods catalog online.

Thanks!

Rune


----------



## Fiddsy (Jul 12, 2015)

Did you have any luck?
I still cant find shit..


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

Fiddsy said:


> Did you have any luck?
> I still cant find shit..


Try searching for Burton AK instead of shit.
You may have more success.:nerd:


----------



## nigeln66 (Jul 8, 2017)

Check out Rythum Snowsports Australia they have a fair bit of 2018 AK get on there site, yes we pay more in Australia.


----------

